# dvice for ACS skills assessment 261312



## farrow (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Guys

I was hoping I could get some advise with my submission for the ACS skills assessment. My dilemma is what I should actually submit to the ACS. I completed my National Diploma in Information technology(3 years) in 2002. I have been employed as a Software Developer for almost 10 years since completing my Diploma (I will on be able to show just over 8 and a half since I cannot track down my first employer.)

During this time of full time work I completed my Bachelor of Technology Degree in IT on a part time basis(2010-2011). The problem I am having now is figuring out whether to submit just my Diploma or BOTH my Diploma and Degree as from what I understand from research is that only working experience AFTER my Degree will be considered (just over a year and a half) and I fear this may lead to a negative assessment.

Should I submit only my Diploma and show 8 and a half years of working experience? Or do I also submit me Degree with the risk of only 1 and a half years working experience considered by the ACS?

Any advise you can offer regarding my situation and what should be "safe" to submit for my ACS assessment would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi farrow, 

take a look at the ACS Summary of Criteria.
*
If you only had your bachelor degree* in IT you would indeed need two years of relevant work experience after the degree for positive assessment - which you don't have yet. 

Fortunately you also *have a diploma and heaps of work experience* . If your *diploma* is assessed as equivalent to an AQF diploma with a major in ICT and you have *5 years of relevant work experience* after that, ACS considers you "skilled" after these 5 years. In that case the work experience substitutes for the bachelor qualification. If you cannot show any evidence for the first two years then that would *probably be sometime in 2009* (2002+5+2). Your work after that would be counted as "skilled" and can be used to claim points in your EOI. 

You should *submit all information* (diploma and bachelor and all work experience) to ACS because I'm sure you want to claim points for your bachelor degree and for that ACS has to evaluate its equivalence to an Australian degree for DIAC. 

*Worst thing that can happen: *The assessor does not accept your diploma as equivalent to an Australian diploma with a major in ICT. But with your work experience you could get positive assessment via RPL (= Recognition or Prior Learning) as well. In this variant 6 years of relevant work experience in your nominated occupation substitute for a formal qualification. ACS will allow you to *change the application type to RPL for 50AUD* in that case (and you have to submit a project report). But I'm very confident that you will get positive assessment one way or another (without even considering your bachelor degree)! Source: RPL Qualification FAQ

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## farrow (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the advice Monika

So I should submit both qualifications and ACS will pretty much figure out what options I qualify for? My main concern was that they will only look at my Bachelors Degree since it was my last qualification obtained and disregard all previous work experience, thus leaving me with under 2 years work experience and result in a negative assessment, just a note here that the Bachelors degree was just an "add on" to my Diploma and I studied 2 years part time to further my Diploma so to say, so I'm just worried the ACS will see this as one qualification and take the completion date of my Degree as my qualified date and only look at work experience after that.

Also, I've been in my current job for 8 years and 7 months, since I cant track down my previous employer this is all the work experience I can prove. My current job is secure and offers stability, I don't want to compromise that by asking for an employment reference from them , instead I have asked my manager to give me a Statutory Declaration which i will get notarized.

Your thoughts on this?


----------



## farrow (Jun 2, 2013)

Just one other question Monika since you seem to be the expert on this 

How exactly would DIAC assess my work experience? Would they also only take the work experience *after* my degree into consideration? Or is this looked at independently from your qualification as all they say on their site is "You will be awarded points for employment in a skilled occupation, gained over the past ten years either in Australia or overseas. To claim points for skilled employment, the experience that you claim must be in your nominated occupation, or in a closely related occupation"

Thanks Monika


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi farrow, 

I don't know how ACS would treat the "add-on" part. But if you prune your work/education history your chances for positive assessment should decrease and not increase. You could add a *CV*/cover page explaining your situation (diploma, work, shorter bachelor due to credit transfer from diploma, more work). I believe that you should get positive assessment - worst case via RPL!

A *statutory declaration* from a colleague (preferably two levels your senior) is fine. Make sure the letter follows the ACS sample letter (minus company letter head) plus a short statement about your work relationship. In addition, the letter should contain your salary and work hours per week (for subsequent submission to DIAC). 

*DIAC* performs its own work experience evaluation. Only "skilled" work experience is counted, so this is not independent from your education. To quote the 189 SkillSelect page: 



> You can receive up to 20 points for having had a combination of overseas and Australian *skilled* employment in the last 10 years at the time you are invited to apply.


You should look up your ANZSCO job description on the immi.gov.au page. For instance, the required skill level for Software Engineer is: 



> This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).


*ACS will print the date on which they consider you skilled* in the assessment letter. All work experience after that can be used to claim points. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Monika,

In booklet 6 of DIAC, they don't mention anything which restricts you to claim points for experience not counted towards skilled employment by ACS.As long as experience is in the same occupation and backed by evidences then it should be fine.All what they say in EOI "is your experience related to nominated occupation" or closely related occupation? 

DIAC may take ACS opinion into consideration, definitely they take the term suitable or unsuitable but in experience portion of assessment report they may go with their own criteria. I understand that DIAC is not too technical, to understand skilled level but they are also not too blind to see the professional experience backed by evidences.


----------



## farrow (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Monika

I trust you are well, thanks for previously advising regarding my ACS assessment. 

I have since received my assessment with the desired result. I only submitted my diploma and used this in my EOI to claim points. I have just one concern though, if I am able to secure an invitation and I am asked to fill in form 80 I will need to disclose my degree as well. Will DIAC view the fact that I left my degree out of the EOI but included it on form 80 as a negative thing and penalize me for this?

Your expert opinion once again would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi farrow, 

disclose the degree in Form 80, yes. If you chose not to include the degree for ACS assessment, that's fine. Since your degree was not assessed in relation to the AQF, you should not list it in the EOI and claim points - you did the correct thing. I'd still recommend to mention it in From 80, it won't be a problem. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## farrow (Jun 2, 2013)

Perfect, thanks for that Monika, really appreciate your advice.


----------



## farrow (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Monika

I managed to the crack the nod and received an invitation in the last round of invites.

I am now filling in the visa application and was hoping you could shed some light on a few things :

1. Must the information I fill in for the application match that of my EOI?
2. In the education section for example must I only list the Diploma for which I am claiming points or must i list the degree as well(does the application also automatically calculate points?)
3. For work experience must I also only mark relevant experience as assessed by ACS exactly like I have done in my EOI?
4. There is also and question about overseas employment, if you select yes then you are given the option of how many years relevant experience you have in the past 10 years, here do I just select 5 as per ACS?

Many Thanks!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi farrow, 

1. Yes - actually some information will be pre-filled from your EOI. If you made a mistake (that hopefully does not affect your points) submit form 1023. 
2. List everything but tick "not relevant" if you don't want to claim points. 
3. Yes. 
4. Yes, follow the ACS assessment. It's the "safest" option, although DIAC performs its own work experience calculation. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## rps7654 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Experts,

I think I should too clear up my doubts here, if anyone can help please :

I applied for ACS eval on 28th June(no clue till now) :

My data :

1) Diploma Computer engineering (3 years) 2005-2008.

2) BSC (IT) Lateral entry to 2nd year (2008-2010) and same was mentioned in CV, its a three year degree via correspondence from Punjab technical university. Degree was awarded on Sep-2010

Work ex :

March-2010 till now as Network Professional in a MNC , So in September 2013, I have completed 3 n half years of work ex.

*My query* : My agent has only uploaded my IT degree n CCNA certificate in academic documents, can anyone advice if its fine to show the degree only, because I have a diploma too, n what about my degree being a lateral entry one, therefore I was able to produce mark sheets of 4 semesters only

Please comment if ACS down values my degree what will happen, should I have uploaded my diploma too ? :-|


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Experts,

I have Diploma in Mech Engg and having 7.5 years of IT Exp, can i apply for ACS using RPL. Will it be positive result?

I have completed by diploma in 2003 and started working in IT from 2006 if they consider last 10 years and deduct the 6 years from the completion of diploma it would be 2009.

So will the 'skilled' employment will start from 2009-till date?


----------



## farrow (Jun 2, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi farrow,
> 
> 1. Yes - actually some information will be pre-filled from your EOI. If you made a mistake (that hopefully does not affect your points) submit form 1023.
> 2. List everything but tick "not relevant" if you don't want to claim points.
> ...


Thanks Monika

1. I haven't submitted the application yet, wanted to get clarification on these points first before submitting.

2. When listing your qualifications its doesn't give you the option to mark it is "not relevant", this part is of course my biggest concern. If I list my degree will this raise any sort of alarm bells for them and ask why I haven't claimed points for this, I'm worried they may use my degree in which case my work experience may become irrelevant and become a case of overclaiming points.

Hoping you can clarify these points for me.

Thanks again!


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

farrow said:


> Hi Monika
> 
> I trust you are well, thanks for previously advising regarding my ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


Can you please share your ACS letter ? How much experience is approved by ACS?


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Experts,

can you please advise on my query?


----------



## farrow (Jun 2, 2013)

bliss said:


> Can you please share your ACS letter ? How much experience is approved by ACS?



Sure, I submitted my application with 10 years of work experience and a Diploma in Information Technology.

It came with with a positive result and ACS deducted 5 years of working experience.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

HI Farrow,

Can you please advise me how much exp will be deducted in my case, i have done Diploma in Mech Engg and have 7.5 yrs of exp.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Farrow,

can you please advise on above?


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

farrow said:


> Sure, I submitted my application with 10 years of work experience and a Diploma in Information Technology.
> 
> It came with with a positive result and ACS deducted 5 years of working experience.



Thanks!


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

can anyone please advise on above?


----------



## farrow (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Ajay

I'm no expert but from what I know because your qualification is not ICT related you may have to go the RPL route as I doubt that ACS will assess your mech eng qualification, like i said said I'm no expert, maybe the seniors can advise.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

My Diploma had minor ICT Content in course as below.

Applied Electronics
Computer Application I/II/III


----------



## farrow (Jun 2, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> My Diploma had minor ICT Content in course as below.
> 
> Applied Electronics
> Computer Application I/II/III



Sorry, in that case they will probably deduct about 6 years or so, there is a document on the ACS site outlining how many years will be deducted but I cannot for the life of me find it now!


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

ok, but 6 years from the date of completion of my qualification right? means e.g i did complete it in 2003 and started working in 2006 if they go 10 years back from now and deduct 6 years which comes to 2009 as the start of my 'skilled' employment.
is that correct?


----------



## farrow (Jun 2, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> ok, but 6 years from the date of completion of my qualification right? means e.g i did complete it in 2003 and started working in 2006 if they go 10 years back from now and deduct 6 years which comes to 2009 as the start of my 'skilled' employment.
> is that correct?



I think it's six years from when you started working, they cant deduct work experience if you weren't working.


----------



## farrow (Jun 2, 2013)

farrow said:


> Thanks Monika
> 
> 1. I haven't submitted the application yet, wanted to get clarification on these points first before submitting.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika

Seems like this thread is deviating from my question, please provide some insight when you are available.

Thanks


----------



## GNN (Mar 15, 2013)

I have completed skill assessment in sep-2013 for 261312 from ACS and my work experience reduced by 4 years, however it is still not expired. I actually want know ACS still reducing the work experience ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes, they still reduce experience to certify you as skilled in the nominated occupation.


----------



## ElKava (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi guys, just looking for some experienced eyes on this. I am about to submit my ACS application for 236212, I have no useable certifications for acs but I have 16 years certified experience. am I correct that this would give me the same as bachelor's and 8 years experience after the deduction?

Thanks for all replies.


----------



## ElKava (Apr 12, 2015)

ElKava said:


> Hi guys, just looking for some experienced eyes on this. I am about to submit my ACS application for 236212, I have no useable certifications for acs but I have 16 years certified experience. am I correct that this would give me the same as bachelor's and 8 years experience after the deduction?
> 
> Thanks for all replies.


Ok I think I have put this completely wrong. 

I have 16 years of IT experience in customer support, I am applying to ACS for a ICT skills assessment under general skill assessment. I don't know if this will be enough or I will have to do an RPL. I have a feeling that I will have to do an RPL. So my question now is should I apply for an RPL from ACS? or just submit my certified work exerience and then wait for them to ask me to do an RPL project report?

Any experience from people in my situation qreatly appricated


----------

